# Mas Huaraz



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Asu estoy que la rompo hoy, hace mucho que no ponia tantos threads. A ver, estas fotos son de la plaza de armas de Huaraz (con una que otra de alrededor) que no vi nunca antes en este foro. Aca van.....rajen...........
































































No se que es esto.....


















Que vista!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Las veces que he ido a Huaraz, me gustaron por los paisajes y la propuesta en turismo de aventura, pero en sí las cosas están un poco caras, sin embargo huaraz ( no tanto ciudad sino alrededores) tiene lugares que valen la pena conocer


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jeje esta estructura la veo un poco "huachafa" parece una especie de piramide trunca de la antiguas cultura chimu


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si conosco, el callejon de Huaylas, Huaraz y esa maravillosa parte de nuestra geografia Peruana, lo q si no me gusta aún en la sierra hay edificios a medio hacer, paredes sin terrajamiento, q igual aunque el paisaje sea increiblemente bello, le da una imaguen a nuestras ciudades de pobreza de cosas hechas mal, caotica valla, a ponerse las pilas, asi no se hace.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

una de las bellezas andinas que mas me encantan por su hermoso entorno flanqueado por esos imponentes nevados de la cordillera blanca !!! que bonito !


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Si conosco, el callejon de Huaylas, Huaraz y esa maravillosa parte de nuestra geografia Peruana, lo q si no me gusta aún en la sierra hay edificios a medio hacer, paredes sin terrajamiento, q igual aunque el paisaje sea increiblemente bello, le da una imaguen a nuestras ciudades de pobreza de cosas hechas mal, caotica valla, a ponerse las pilas, asi no se hace.



Diria que este problema es tambien de la costa y de la selva....


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

en la foto de la plaza de armas , ahi abia un cristo bonito peor hueco , tendrian que volver aponer una imagenahi


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante, Huaraz es bonito como pueblo, aunque no ofrece a la vista mucho... Pero el entorno es incomparable... Duele ver como no avanzan estos pueblos en progreso acorde a su ecoturismo

Sigue así Tiby.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ME gusta Huaraz porque tiene de todo, quiza el acabado de sus construcciones no le favorezcan pero es bonito, el entorno le ayuda mucho.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermoso¡¡¡¡ una de las ciudades con mejores paisajessss


----------



## ultrasiete (Aug 10, 2006)

Lo mejor de las fotos es el cielo, se ve muy hermoso en la segunda y quinta imagen. 
Felicitaciones por las fotos Ebesness.


----------



## ItaliaTetra (Aug 5, 2006)

si demolieran esa torta espantosa de la plaza de armas y pusieran en su lugar mas jardines y al centro una pérgola tìpica de las plazas serranas le harían un gran favor a la ciudad .Otro punto sería acabar con el caos visual de la Av. Luzuriaga (principal de Huaraz) ordenando el pintado de fachadas de acuerdo a una paleta de colores y retirando los avisos de los negocios reemplazandolos por otros de un mismo color tal cual se hace en varios centros de ciudades de nuestro pais. Y finalmente dar acabado a los edificios de la avenida , obligando a los propietarios a terminar o la misma Municipalidad que podria hacerlo y cobrar luego.
Esto es urgente para que Huaraz sea lo que merece ser , una hermosa ciudad con un marco natural único.










PROPUESTA : MIREN QUE HERMOSA SIMPLICIDAD ( PLAZA DE ARMAS DE SANTIAGO DE SURCO )


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios, sobre todo las criticas educadas. Siempre tratare de poner fotos nuevas de mi Peru.....pronto hago otro thread. Saludos a todos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Unas mas de Huaraz * 


*Panoramica de la ciudad*











*Atardecer * :runaway: 












*Esta Chica quedo perpleja ante tanta belleza *











*Un plus extra:*


----------



## ItaliaTetra (Aug 5, 2006)

Huaraz es el cielo, ¡que fotos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

rafo18
jeje esta estructura la veo un poco "huachafa" parece una especie de piramide trunca de la antiguas cultura chimu :D[/QUOTE said:


> al final de esas escaleras había una estatua de Cristo (Súper fea,x cierto)


----------

